# MUFE HD 178= What MAC shade?



## Mandy4610 (Sep 23, 2009)

Argghhhh, the shade search continues. So here I was thinking that NW47 was my best shade. Then I tried NW50 and I thought it was better than NW47 and then I get told that NW50 looks way too dark in natural light and that NW47 does not look right either.
So now what? I thought I got it down.

MUFE 178 seems to be the perfect shade for me and I would stick to it, if it was not so oily in the summer.
I tried MUFE Mat velvet + in #80, it is a bit too dark, but I think I can live with it, but I don't know anymore.
I am so confused.
So anyone using any of these shades, what advise can you give me?
Help please.

TIA


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 23, 2009)

Mat Velvet in #75 is lighter and probably translates to NW45.

Observation: You might have to start mixing shades. Like in Mat Velvet, I would mix 75 which is red-toned with #65 which is lighter but yellow. I am neutral in shade (meaning I a little red and yellow, I wear N9 in studio fix powder foundation.)

Also, for the summer, have you tried Revlon Colorstay in shade 410. I think this translates to NW45-50 but I still have to mix with shade 400 (NC45, yellow) to match me perfectly. They make it in combo skin (oily) and normal to dry. Mine stays like glue. I have to blot around the nose when I don't use a primer but with Smashbox primer, hardly at all. 

I think if MUFE 178 is your perfect, perfect shade, you need in invest heavily in primers. Try them all. Sephora will of course give you samples.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

My friend wears #178 and she is MAC NC50 .... I guess it matches her...I have not noticed it to look off


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 23, 2009)

hey u might like to try NC50... Not all NW45's translate to Mat Velvet #75. I'm NW45 and #75 looks ashy on the peripherals of my face so I go up to #80 which like u said is a smidge darker than my skintone but i can deal with it, it looks Amazing on
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The same goes for the HD #178 for me- I think it could possibly work for me in the winter when my skin gets a more yellow slightly ashy tone but for right now, my skin has a lot of red/ orange in it so the #180 is a better match for me in my opinion. 
So I'd try the NC50...


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am NW45/NW47.  I wear MUFE HD 180 and MUFE Mate + Velvet 80.  Like the others said, you may want to try NC 50.  MUFE HD 178 is too yellowish/ashy on my skin.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I have tried NC50 and it looks too yellowy and ashy on me. My skin tons looks like I should be matched with NC shades, but I can't find an NC shade that works. Maybe I need samples of NC50 and NC55.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm MUFE 178 and I wear MAC NC50. NW45 was too red and NC50 is perfect.  You might also want to try Graftobian foundation in Burnt Amber.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 25, 2009)

Have u tried NW45? Try that and see how it looks if NW47 and NW50 don't suit you...many NC50 ppl can wear NW45 depending on how they tan...


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I'm MUFE 178 and I wear MAC NC50. NW45 was too red and NC50 is perfect. You might also want to try Graftobian foundation in Burnt Amber._

 
Which formulation in NC50 do you wear? Cos Studio Fix is much darker than the other NC50's. I wear NC 50 in satinfinish and Im thinking of switching to MUFE


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_Which formulation in NC50 do you wear? Cos Studio Fix is much darker than the other NC50's. I wear NC 50 in satinfinish and Im thinking of switching to MUFE_

 
Studio Fix Fluid.  No shade of satinfinish looked good on me.  I tried NC and NW50 and both were off. Looking at your photo I would suggest MUFE in 177.  I have both 177 and 178.  177 is more yellow and 178 has a bit more red.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am having no luck with any of the foundation shades. I tried NW45-too red, NC50-ok in some areas of my face but all over the face it gave me a ghostly masky face, NC55 seemed even more yellow than NC50. 
Today put on NW50, but for some reason even it looked off, in the summer it looked good, now I don't know if this was due to my skin being dry or not.
Yesterday I put on NW47 and it looked good to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just read in another thread that someone who uses MUFE HD in shade 173 is NC 44 in Mac. I find that helpful b/c I never knew what Mac shade I was. I used to wear Mac when I was inexperienced in choosing my own shade and I feel like I always had the wrong shade. Every MA would put it on me, it looked great in the store and when I got home...disaster. 

I just am not a fan of mac foundation. Even when I tried to go backa years later and pick one, it broke me out. Mac face products do not like me.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jan 29, 2010)

MUFE #178 is NW45 in my opinion.


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting thread! I wear MUFE #173 and its the perfect match for me, only issues noted are because of my oily skin I can get really shiny if I'm not careful when wearing this foundation. I actually thought I would look better in #178 but it was way to red toned and dark for me. Its just sitting in my draw collecting dust. 

I really want to try the mat velvet + but mega unsure of what colour to get. Hopefully I can get colour matched at Imats tomorrow. May update the thread tomorrow if I buy it.

I've been colour matched by Mac as being NC 50

hth


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe try NC55?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_Interesting thread! I wear MUFE #173 and its the perfect match for me, only issues noted are because of my oily skin I can get really shiny if I'm not careful when wearing this foundation. I actually thought I would look better in #178 but it was way to red toned and dark for me. Its just sitting in my draw collecting dust. 

I really want to try the mat velvet + but mega unsure of what colour to get. Hopefully I can get colour matched at Imats tomorrow. May update the thread tomorrow if I buy it.

I've been colour matched by Mac as being NC 50

hth_

 
Interesting. I'm Mac NW/45 or NC/50 depending on formula. There is no way in hell I can wear MUFE HD 173. Way to light. Way. I wear MUFE HD 175.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Do you have pictures?_

 
I believe I do on my laptop. I'm at work right now and have class tonight so I'll be home kinda late. I'll see if I can locate them. In my avatar I'm wearing SS in NC50. In SFF I'm NW45.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 1, 2010)

^Sorry, that was directed to the OP.  I didn't read your post, lol.


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 1, 2010)

I wear studio fix fluid NC50. MUFE HD 173 is too light for me. MUFE HD 175 is too red for me. MUFE 178 is also too red for me. MUFE HD 177 does not have enough red for my skin tone and it turns gray on my skin after a few hours. Solution: 1/2 MUFE 177 1/2 MUFE 178 mix them together and I have the perfect shade. 

I have the same problem with MUFE face and body. Solution: 1/2 MUFE F&B #44 1/2 MUFE F&B #12 mix them together and I have the perfect shade.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Sorry, that was directed to the OP. I didn't read your post, lol._

 
Cool. That means I don't have to hunt thru my iPhoto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tried 178. Too dark. I forgetten I have on 175. I remembered when I washed my face.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 9, 2011)

Little late with this thread, but I went out makeup shopping today determined to find the right foundation shade no matter the price. I've been wearing NW45-ish shades and they were always too red. Went to Sephora and matched myself with the HD 178. Then went to the MAC counter in Macys to find a concealer. In MAC the shades do vary with the formulas. My face is lighter in the middle and darker on the outside area so I'm forced to wear two foundations. I found the MAC Select Moisturecover Concealer in NC50 worked well with the inside of my face and the Pro LongWear concealer in NC50 was darker and worked well with the outside of my face as well as the 178 foundation. You should try to find a darker NC50 shade.


----------



## supermodella (Mar 29, 2011)

I used 178 and it matched my skin like .. perfectly. Too bad it makes me disgustingly greasy and practically slides off during the day, ugh. I am an NC50 in MAC's StudioFix, which I use daily since February 2010!


----------

